# Celeriac mash?



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi 

Has anyone heard of celeriac mash, and do you know how to make it?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all - have now managed to find the answer on tinternet, so thought would share it.
Its just a celeriac bulb, peeled, chopped and boiled and then mashed until creamy. Can add milk, but I will probably try a dash of mustard.

I will probably make it in the next day or two so will let you know what its like - its much less carb than potato mash apparently.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 30, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone heard of celeriac mash, and do you know how to make it?



I once tried the Atkins Diet before diagnosis and tried cauliflower mash, just cook cauli as normal 'til soft. Mash and add butter and/or milk, quite tasty when you're craving mash. Just don't cook it too much as it get's soggy.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

I know a few people here have mentioned cauliflower mash too, as a low carb alternative to potatoes


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh might try that too then - jsut trying different things.


----------



## fruitloaf (Dec 30, 2010)

swede and carrot mash is delicious (not sure what the carb content is though) I make it with butter and garlic.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All 
I am reporting back that the celeriac mash was delicious! I shall definitely be making it again. Was very easy! The hardest bit though is initially cutting into the celeriac and then peeling, so if anyone has any tips on correct way to cut and chop a celeriac, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it! I actually had potato and celeriac mash at a wedding last week. Possibly to do with the fact it was rather lumpy and lukewarm, but it really wasn't for me at all!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! I actually had potato and celeriac mash at a wedding last week. Possibly to do with the fact it was rather lumpy and lukewarm, but it really wasn't for me at all!



Hi. This was actually just celeriac mashed with mustard and a dash of milk, no potato. I didn't like the smell whilst chopping as very celery like, but really nice piping hot when mashed. My hubby has a fear of lumps in mash potato!


----------

